# English Nature, 6 acts of parliament!!??



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Doing my Ecology assignment for college and I have no idea, so..

Anybody happen to know which 6 acts of parliament English nature are charged with administering!?

Appreciate any help :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

have a look at this

Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you Mitsi!!!


----------

